# is this a red belly?



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

..if so could somebody please post a picture of an adult red belly? THANX!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Have you tired looking in the species gallery, located here

It has pics of nearly all the P's, plus check out places like The Fish catcher, and Aquascape, they always have pics on there if you need to see what a P looks like!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Have you tired looking in the species gallery, located here
> 
> It has pics of nearly all the P's, plus check out places like The Fish catcher, and Aquascape, they always have pics on there if you need to see what a P looks like!


 ok.. sorry about that.
thanku for the link!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Dont worry about it!

Also have a look around the pictures and videos forum on here, there should be a load of pics on there of all the different P's!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

if you take a side profile pic, it would help a lot better.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would say even from that angle in the pic, it's a red.

Joe


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> if you take a side profile pic, it would help a lot better.


 it took me ages to get this one... he only came out for one second andf then he went back in the shadow.... *shakes head*


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hard to tell still, but looks like a little red.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats a red belly from eyes, and jaw..nice one too


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

red for definate


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fat little Red...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Fat little Red...


 yeah the boy ates alot... and from the fork! LOL


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice


----------

